# JLabel aktualisieren



## Ma He (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch ein Anfänger und habe folgendes Problem: 
ich möchte ein Bild auf dem JLabel aktualisieren, das heißt durch einen Klick auf einen Button soll je nach dem aktuell angezeigtem Bild das nächste aufgerufen werden. Natürlich an Stelle des aktuellen Bildes. 
Wie kann ich das anstellen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Kai008 (10. Februar 2010)

Das einfachste wäre wohl:

Icons in HashSet, den Iterator danach Speichern (Klassenvariable JLabel), nach jeden Aufruf einer Methode das nächste Icon aus dem Iterator hohlen, und mit setIcon setzen. JButton ruft natürlich im JLabel die Methode auf.


----------



## Ma He (10. Februar 2010)

Kai008 hat gesagt.:


> Das einfachste wäre wohl:
> 
> Icons in HashSet, den Iterator danach Speichern (Klassenvariable JLabel), nach jeden Aufruf einer Methode das nächste Icon aus dem Iterator hohlen, und mit setIcon setzen. JButton ruft natürlich im JLabel die Methode auf.




Tut mir Leid wegen dem doofen Nachgefrage, aber könntest du das eventuell genauer erklären (HashSet, Iterator) ? 

Trotzdem vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Kai008 (10. Februar 2010)

Hab schnell mal ein Beispiel geschrieben. Hab mich aber für eine ArrayList umentschieden, da HashSet offenbar nicht geordnet bleiben.


----------



## Ma He (10. Februar 2010)

Super, vielen Dank für die Mühe! 
Ich werde es mir mal anschauen


----------

